# The Best Indoor Cycling Trainers



## JogG (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm surprised the Kickr didn't make it onto the list. I picked one up on the used market and am very happy with it. No problems at all. When you finally get your trainer, the spending doesn't end. You always have to go out and buy a few additional things to get it just right.

Check out this video on Youtube I made with all the stuff I had to go through.


----------

